# Graphical objects bleed through open windows



## marcella (May 30, 2005)

My FX5600 512 card has been fine for three years, until photos, logos, etc. in an open app. window started bleeding through to overlapping windows. For example, if I open a Word 2003 document with inserted .jpg's, and then open Outlook 2003, the photo appears in the Outlook window, blocking out my email text or menus. 

So far, I've tried the following:

1. called BFG technical support - was told to download and run a driver remover app. and then install NVidia's older v.77.77. did not correct problem.

2. followed NVidia's BIOS setting guidelines for FX5600 (palette snooping, aperture, etc. - did not work.

3. bought an ATI X1300 512. Removed NVidia driver, installed ATI and drivers, and same problem occured.

So, if it's hardware, then it is not the video card. Or, it is software related. I'm running XP Pro SP2. I've googled to no avail on this.

Any ideas?


----------



## UncleMacro (Jan 26, 2005)

I'm not sure what you mean by bleeding. It would help if we could look at it. Could you take a screenshot (hit the Print Screen key and then do a paste operation in any paint program) and then post it? If you can't see the "bleeding" when you look at the screenshot bitmap on another computer then you could have a monitor problem or a video card output problem.


----------



## marcella (May 30, 2005)

*Screenshots*

Uncle Macro - thanks for your interest.

Here are three screenshots. View 1 shows a Word document open, with embedded .JPG files. View 2 shows Outlook and then Excel open over Word. The left side shows the edges of two JPG's. View three, after 2-3 minutes delay, shows all four JPG's now showing through Outlook to the Excel window.

I don't think it is the video card because this happens with both an NVidia and an ATI card. This is a new one for me! My monitor is a Planar M201 20" lcd using a DVI connection. Res is 1600 x 1200. Sorry about setting the jpegs to such low resolution - but good enough to illustrate the problem.


----------



## ebackhus (Apr 21, 2005)

From the looks of it I'd say this is an OS issue rather than a video issue. I suggest a repair installations of your OS.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

have you a setting in your browser to keep windows ontop


----------



## marcella (May 30, 2005)

*Browser*

I use Firefox and do not see such a setting. This problem is occuring without any browser running.


----------



## marcella (May 30, 2005)

Re: OS - will try the repair. Away a few days so may not get to it right away. My workaround for now is minimizing all but the current app. window.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

right click on the taskbar and see if it is in the options box that pops up


----------



## marcella (May 30, 2005)

*Re:Browser options*

I assume you mean in firefox. No "options" when I right click on any of the bars. Also, Tools|Options on the Firefox menu bar does not have such a configuration option. I've checked every tab and all "Advanced" pages - no dice.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

no iam refering to the taskbar at the bottom of your screen


----------



## marcella (May 30, 2005)

*No dice!*

Finally able to act on your advice today.

Dai - The "Keep the taskbar on top of other windows" is unchecked. Checking or unchecking it does not resolve the issue.

ebackhus - I did a full repair installation with a WinXP Pro SP2 slipstreamed CD - problem remains. The bleed throughs mask the work I'm doing in the active window. I workaround them by minimizing inactive windows, but that slows down my inter-application work.

This seems to be an extremely weird and rare issue - cannot find anything on Google that is the same problem. 

Any other ideas, anyone?


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i have never struck it before and drew a blank searching
run
sfc /scannow
and see if something has changed the system files causing the problem


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

Could try reinstalling / repairing MS Office, since it is office that is causing the problems. Also what happens if you try to move the windows or focus on word then back to outlook?


----------



## marcella (May 30, 2005)

whardman - things just got more weird. Before doing the office 23003 repair, I tried moving the underlying window and seeing if anything changed in the active window. Repositioning the Word document caused the bleedthrough to disappear for a few seconds, only to have it reappear in its original position! Is it in memory? There was no "repositioned" bleedthrough.

I also put Outlook away and tested the bleedthrough with Firefox 1.5.0.6 while writing this reply. The graphics bled through, so while the problem source may be Office, it affects other programs too. 

I will try the Office repair next. Also, I should mention that I have Office 2007 Beta installed in a separate folder than 2003 (with exception of Outlook 2007, which I removed in favor of staying with 2003). I rarely use 2007 though.


----------



## marcella (May 30, 2005)

Dai - sfc /scannow found no problems (I had just done an XP Pro w/SP2 repair reinstall)

whardman - did an Office repair and found no problems - problem remains. 

Does the fact that the bleedthrough graphics retain their original position even when the underlying window is moved offer a clue? I expected the bleeds to move along with the source.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

i cannot find anything from searching,the only thing i can think of is somewhere you have set something to keep them on top what program were you using with these images


----------



## marcella (May 30, 2005)

*Another clue*

I have another clue - although I do not understand what it actually means. I went to Control Panel|Display|Settings|Advanced and moved the hardware acceleration bar from "Full" to "None". After rebooting, the bleedthroughs stopped. Now, I want to test the slider at the halfway point, but I get a message that "the NVidia Display Panel Extension cannot be created" because hardware acceleration is turned off. I've disabled NvCplDaemon and NvMediaCenter in my startup folder, but that doesn't help.

So, I have a clue that I cannot interpret (hardware or software issue?) and a secondary Catch 22 issue that both requires me to and prevents me from turning hardware acceleration back on!


----------



## whardman (Jun 28, 2006)

After googling that error message ....

control panel > system > advanced tab > click settings under performance > click advanced, and make sure memory usage is set to Programs instead of System Cache

- or -

try this ...
http://www.experts-exchange.com/Hardware/Q_20377375.html

In case you can't see the answer ...


> ok, first thing to do is to make sure that the card has an IRQ assigned to it in the BIOS.
> 
> Next, Un-install all the detonator drivers.
> 
> ...


----------



## marcella (May 30, 2005)

Thanks, whardman. OK, my BFG Nvidia FX5600 512mb is working fine in Device Manager. The driver version is 7.7.7.7. It shows assignment of IRQ16. 

When you say delete all "detonator" drivers, do you mean the Nvidia driver? I do not see any separate detonator files but maybe I'm not looking in the right place.

Also, I was able to access the hardware acceleration slider. Moving it to the third position from left (no DirectX or DirectDraw support) resolves the bleedthrough all the time (with write combining checked). Moving it to fourth position resolves the issue some of the time. Anything higher (including write combining checked or unchecked) the problem is constant.


----------



## marcella (May 30, 2005)

*Time to replace system*

Today the problem got worse. Editing a large powerpoint, i found that each page's photo or other graphic inserts would wink out after a few seconds, making it very difficult to edit. This may be a result of having to reduce hardware acceleration to "resolve" [not really] the bleed through problem. I think it is a CPU problem that will only get worse. Rather than wait until that happens, or buy another P4, I'm considering doing a new build, re-using my 2 rapters, 2 seagates, and two DVD-Roms. What do people think of the following system for under $900 shipped from New Egg in new parts?:

MSI 975x Platinum v.2
Intel Core 2 Duo E6300
Mushkin PC6400 (2 x 1gb)
Antec P150 case with Neo 430 (my current system below has been fine with a Smartpower 380 in a Sonata I case)
ASUS EN7600GS Silent 512mb PCI Express (I'm moderately graphics intensive but not a gamer)

With re-use of my sata1's this should be a big bang for the buck. Does anyone see any incompatibilities? A better way to go? I want to avoid AM2/AMD x2/Asus/Neo type conflicts.


----------



## dai (Jul 2, 2004)

if you are moving to dual core and pcie you are moving into the 650-700w range there is no way a neo 430 will run it


----------



## marcella (May 30, 2005)

Thanks - glad I asked. Antec makes the same case (Solo) without a PS so I can go that route. This could blow my $1K budget. I did not realize that one PCI E card and a Core 2 Duo would do that. I guess twin SLI systems would be even higher - glad I do not have to go there.


----------

